# Begründete Angst?



## Sonnenzombie (24. April 2010)

Hallo,

ich bin relativ neu im MTB-business und habe folgendes Problem:
Ihr kennt doch alle die Schotterwege. Meine Befüchrtung darin ist, dass mein Rad da "ausrutscht" also wegbricht gerade in Kurfen oder wenn man (betrachtem an das Profil der meisten Schotterwege ist in der Mitte eine Wölbung, links und rechts davon eine Kuhle) Kontakt mit der Wölbung bekommt stürtz (wie z. B. wenn man seitlich auf einen hohen Bordstein fährt). 

Meine Frage (testen möchte ich nicht unbedingt )
Kann man mit einem MTB auf solchen Schotterwegen ins schlittern kommen? Habe 2,3" Reifen. Eigentlich müssten die doch für sowas ausgelegt sein oder? Habt ihr Erfahrung damit?

Gruß
Sonnenzombie


----------



## markus182 (24. April 2010)

das hängt immer von mehreren faktoren ab:
-WELCHE reifen hast du
-wie ist der untergrund beschaffen (loser oder festgefahrener Schotter)
-wie schnell fährst du in die Kurve (besser nicht in der kurve bremsen...)
-ist es trocken oder nass bzw. sogar glatt?

Letztlich wird es dir irgendwann sowieso passieren, egal wie vorsichtig du fährst

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 2Burgen (24. April 2010)

Hi,
Markus hat recht, passiert eh irgendwann. Am besten du übst ein wenig driften. Dann ist ein ausbrechendes Rad auch kontrollierbar.

Grüße.


----------



## CSB (24. April 2010)

Fahr immer nur so schnell das du dich sicher fühlst!

 Als Anfänger muss du erst ein Gefühl dafür entwickeln wie sich dein Bike auf verschiedenen Untergründen verhält.

Hab Geduld...Das braucht etwas Zeit!

Dass dein Bike zB auf Schotter auch mal etwas ausbricht bzw. driftet ist eigendlich nicht schlimm...wenn du dich langsam an deine persönlichen Grenzen herantastest merkst du bald das Wegrutschen nicht zwangsläufig in einem Sturz endet.


----------



## jan84 (24. April 2010)

Sonnenzombie schrieb:


> [...]
> Meine Frage (testen möchte ich nicht unbedingt )
> Kann man mit einem MTB auf solchen Schotterwegen ins schlittern kommen? Habe 2,3" Reifen. Eigentlich müssten die doch für sowas ausgelegt sein oder? Habt ihr Erfahrung damit?
> 
> ...



Ja man kann ins Schlittern kommen, ja man kann stürzen. Letztendlich ist es einfach eine Frage der Erfahrung und bzw. der richtigen Fahrtechnik. Wenn du dir da wirklich unsicher sind kann ein Fahrtechnikkurs/-training (Suchfunktion) da schon ziemlich weiterhelfen. 
Wenn du mehr zu dem Thema Kurvenfahren lesen willst wühl durch mal durch die letzten Seiten dieses Unterforums hier oder nutz die Suchfunktion.

Ansonsten hat mein Vorposter eigentlich alles wichtige gesagt. 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## Piefke (24. April 2010)

Wichtig ist, dass man nicht verkrampft. Stürze auf Schotter passieren oft durch überhastete Lenkbewegungen. 
Langsam an Tempo herantasten, vor der Kurve bremsen usw.


----------



## LB-Biker (24. April 2010)

Als Anfänger solltest du, im gegensatz zur Straße mer Hinten als Vorne bremsen um ein blockieren des VR zu verhintern


----------



## Schnuffi78 (24. April 2010)

Sonnenzombie schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich bin relativ neu im MTB-business und habe folgendes Problem:
> Ihr kennt doch alle die Schotterwege. Meine Befüchrtung darin ist, dass mein Rad da "ausrutscht" also wegbricht gerade in Kurfen oder wenn man (betrachtem an das Profil der meisten Schotterwege ist in der Mitte eine Wölbung, links und rechts davon eine Kuhle) Kontakt mit der Wölbung bekommt stürtz (wie z. B. wenn man seitlich auf einen hohen Bordstein fährt).
> ...




Als blutiger Anfänger ohne jegliche Fahrtechnik-Fähigkeiten ist es ganz normal Schiß zu haben. Deine Angst ist nicht unbegründet. In solchen Situtationen hat es schon viele Noobs fürchterlich zerlegt.


----------



## berkel (24. April 2010)

Angst bekommt man wenn man nicht weiß wie das Bike im Grenzbereich reagiert. Da hilft nur sich an den Grenzbereich heran bzw. darüber hinaus zu wagen
Zum Üben einen flachen Schotterplatz suchen (möglichst etwas tieferer Schotterbelag). Mit etwas Geschwindigkeit immer engere Kurven/Kreise fahren bzw. die Geschwindigkeit steigern und evtl. auch mal absichtlich in der Kurve vorne vorsichtig bremsen. Dabei den Sattel runter stellen und das kurven innere Bein nach vorne ausstrecken (wie Motocrossfahrer), so kann man das wegrutschende Bike abfangen.


----------



## rasumichin (24. April 2010)

Angstvoll biken ist nicht unbedingt vorteilhaft, weil man zu verkrampfter Haltung und überhasteten Reaktionen neigt. 

Das soll jetzt nicht heißen dass du wie irre die schotterstraßen runterbrettern sollst, sondern eher dass du dich so sehr mit dem bike und seinem fahrverhalten in versch. situationen vertraut machen solltest dass du eben keine angst hast, sondern vernünftig abschätzen kannst wie schnell du dich auf der schotterstraße in die kurve legen kannst. 

grenzbereich austesten, auf einer flachen schotterpiste ein paar kurven fahren, tempo steigern, schaun wann das heck anfängt auszubrechen, schaun wann der vorderreifen anfängt zu rutschen, einfach ein bisschen rumprobieren bis du dich sicherer fühlst, das geht eigentlich recht schnell und bringt enorm viel.

Mit dem bike stürzen ist nicht angenehm, aber ich waage zu behaupten dass es uns allen schon (öfters) passiert ist, in den meisten fällen kommt man mit kleinen kratzern oder schürfwunden davon, kannn manchmal auch helfen wenn man sich hinlegt und merkt dass es gar nicht so schlimm ist.


----------



## ThunderRoad (24. April 2010)

Wenn ich mal meine MTB-Sturzkarriere seit meinem Wiedereinstieg vor 5 Jahren rekapituliere, fällt mir auf, daß eigentlich alle meine Crashs nicht auf Selbstmördertrails, sondern auf solchen Deppen-Strecken stattfanden. 
Die werden gewaltig unterschätzt - i.d.R. fährt man schnell und denkt, es kann auf so einem einfachen Weg nichts passieren, schließlich hat man ja ein fettes teures MTB unterm Arsch. Stimmt aber nicht.
Bei uns gibt es einen Radwanderweg am Waldrand - kilometerlang schnurgerade und leicht abfallend, ein echter Forsthighway. Dazu topfeben und mit feinem Sand auf hartem Untergrund. Und dann (kurz vorm Erreichen des Überschallknalls ) kommt da doch eine an sich leichte Kurve mit einer Bodenwelle davor. Da zerlegts die Leute reihenweise (man sieht dort immer die Spuren im Sand), auch mich hat schon 2x nur der Fuß am Boden gerettet...

Viel mehr als den Fuß raussetzen kann man da auch nicht machen (für mich ist das eine Notfallmaßnahme, freiwillig mache ich sowas nicht). Auf jeden Fall vorsichtig lenken und bremsen (v.a. Vorderrad) und beim "Spurwechsel" nicht in zu flachem Winkel über den Mittelstreifen fahren.
Mein Eindruck ist, daß das Reifenprofil relativ egal ist, Hauptsache breit. Aber irgendwann fängt jeder Reifen an zu schwimmen - dann ist es Zeit zu bremsen... 
Angst ist natürlich falsch - aber Respekt absolut angebracht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## khaos (24. April 2010)

Ich hatte anfangs auch ein bisschen Angst auf Schotterwegen.
Sobald es ein klein bisschen anfing zu rutschen oder schwimmen dachte ich, dass ich mich gleich langmache.

Mit der Zeit habe ich aber herausgefunden, dass das garnicht so schlimm ist, wenn es mal kurz rutscht. Einfach weiterfahren und dann fängt sich das wieder. Auf Schotter fährt man nie 100%ig geradeaus, weil die Steine unter deinen Reifen immer in Bewegung sind.
Bei Schnee ist es noch extremer. Diesen Winter hatten wir davon ja mehr als genug und da ist man auch immer ein bisschen am "rumschlingern". Aber auch hier ist einfach Fahren angesagt. Die Wege, die ich im Schnee das erste mal mit stressigen 10km/h und ständigem Bremsen gefahren bin, rollte ich gegen Ende des Winters entspannt mit 25km/h entlang und benutzte die Bremse dann fast garnicht mehr.

Einfach langsam anfangen, der Rest kommt von alleine.

Was ich noch empfehlen kann sind Bremsübungen. Wenn man sich schon beim normalen Fahren nicht sicher fühlt, was passiert dann, wenn dir plötzlich das Reh vors Rad springt?

Auch hier natürlich langsam anfangen. Nach ein paar Bremsversuchen wirst Du überrascht sein, wie schnell man sein Rad selbst auf Schotter zum stehen bringen kann


----------



## Schildbürger (25. April 2010)

Ist eigentlich schon alles gesagt worden.
Die meisten Stürze passieren weil man sich verkrampft und / oder versucht dem Schlingern gegenzulenken.
Locker bleiben ist wichtig! Auch den Lenker nicht zu fest halten.
Das kostet Überwindung und erfordert Übung insbesondere die der richtigen Gewichtsverlagerung in Kurven.
Ich habe auch lange gebraucht um das zu lernen (als "alter" Mann).


----------



## Sonnenzombie (25. April 2010)

Vielen Dank für die vielen Antworten. 
Ich denke das optimale Wetter lässt es zu dass ich üben üben und nochmals üben und eure Ratschläge beherzigen werde.


----------



## JackOeder (25. April 2010)

Genau - schön langsam anfangen und ein Gefühl dafür bekommen!

Und du kannst am Luftdruck etwas verändern, was sich auch in Kurven auf Schotterwegen bemerkbar machen wird!


----------



## Axas (25. April 2010)

das meiste ist schon gesagt.
ansonsten:

VOR der Kurve bremsen, nicht IN der Kurve.

Wenn man Angst hat lehnt man sich gerne nach hinten, aber gerade in einer Schotterkurve sollte man zentral, unverkrampft auf den pedalen stehen. 

Eher ein bisschen mehr Gewicht auf dem Vorderrad, das gibt vorne Grip. Es ist immer besser, wenn das Hinterrad zuerst anfängt zu rutschen. Das Hinterrad lässt sich meist wieder einfangen - wenns vorne rutscht liegt man schnell auf der Fresse.


----------



## martin! (25. April 2010)

JackOeder schrieb:


> Und du kannst am Luftdruck etwas verändern, was sich auch in Kurven auf Schotterwegen bemerkbar machen wird!



das kann ich bestätigen.

ein kumpel hatte in seinen anfangestagen sein rad auf 4 bar aufgepumpt. der ist auch immer am rutschen gewesen. jetzt fährt er mit 2..2,5 bar und das 'problem' ist gegessen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## .kalle (25. April 2010)

...auch hilfreich (v.a. auf der Waldautobahn): Kurve von außen anfahren, dann nach innen zum Scheitelpunkt ziehen und von dort wieder nach draußen (man könnte wohl auch Kurve schneiden dazu sagen). Wenn man die Kurve zu weit außen fährt, hauts einen leicht aus der Kurve...


----------



## khaos (25. April 2010)

Das sollte man als Anfänger meiner Meinung nach lassen.
(Zumindest, wenn wie in Beitrag Nr. 1 beschrieben in der Mitte die Wölbung ist)


----------



## trek 6500 (25. April 2010)

...lamgsam rantasten - intervallbremsungen , damit du nicht zu schnell wirst .locker sitzen und lockere armhaltung , den lenker "führend" halten , aber nicht sich dran festklammern ... immer nur das fahren , was man sich zutraut !! ride on - und : viel spass !!!


----------



## Tang (27. April 2010)

Wirkliche Tipps zur Fahrtechnik kann ich dir leider nicht geben, da ich selbst blutiger Anfänger bin (hab mich nichtmal richtig entschlossen, welches Bike es nun werden soll  ), allerdings hab ich schon Erfahrung mit Schmerzen und der Angst davor gemacht. Ich hab früher geboxt und football gespielt.

Auch wenn der Zusammenhang grad fehlt, ist der Vergleich gar nicht soweit hergeholt. Vor den ersten Sparrings oder den ersten Spielzügen macht man sich auch in die Hose - wie einer meiner Vorredner aber schon geschrieben hat: Wenn du erstmal auf die Nase plumbst und merkst, dass es gar nicht so schlimm ist, wirst du deine Furcht sehr schnell in Griff bekommen und auch lernen damit umzugehen.

Meiner Meinung nach kann man erst dann richtig was reißen, wenn man "frei von Angst" ist... sag ich mal.

Bitte seh das nicht als Aufforderung, dich mit deinem Bike den nächsten Hang runter zu schmeißen  . Rechne mit kontrolliertem Respekt mit Stürzen.

Btw. meine Ullige fliegt alle paar Stunden mit dem Fahrrad hin, da haben wir's noch ziemlich gut  .


----------



## -Wally- (27. April 2010)

Axas schrieb:


> das meiste ist schon gesagt.
> ansonsten:
> 
> VOR der Kurve bremsen, nicht IN der Kurve.
> ...



Also ich denke das ist der wichtigste Hinweis bisher...finde ich jedenfalls.

Ich selbst bin auch noch nicht so der Fahrtechnik Crack aber so langsam kommt immer mehr und meine Erfahrung dabei ist eben auch die, dass man mit einer neutralen Position auf dem Bike am weitesten kommt, bzw. immer beweglich bleiben sollte...von daher einfach mal Sattel runter, und probieren und eben drauf achten, dass man genug Druck aufs Vorderrad bringt.
Schau Dir ruhig mal so ein paar Downhill Videos an, ich finde da kann man vom Bewegungsablauf her doch so einiges lernen.

Und wie auch weiter oben schon zu lesen war, ist ein rutschendes Rad, noch keine Katastrophe...wenn man neutral steht und drauf reagiert...

Also Handschuhe und Knieschoner an und einfach probieren...

gruß,
Wally


----------



## Irony (28. April 2010)

ist es sinnvoll in einer schottrigen Kurve das Bike zu druecken und Oberkoerper gerade zu lassen? Oder soll man sich mit ganzen Koerper reinlegen?


----------



## Irony (28. April 2010)

Ok, das Thema (druecken vs legen) wird hier eigentlich schon totgetreten:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=423440
oO


----------



## porph (28. April 2010)

.kalle schrieb:


> ...auch hilfreich (v.a. auf der Waldautobahn): Kurve von außen anfahren, dann nach innen zum Scheitelpunkt ziehen und von dort wieder nach draußen (man könnte wohl auch Kurve schneiden dazu sagen). Wenn man die Kurve zu weit außen fährt, hauts einen leicht aus der Kurve...



Aber bitte, bitte nur dann machen wenn die Kurve völlig einsehbar ist. Bin letztens nem Frontalcrash mit Geschwindigkeitsdifferenz ca. 50 km/h nur knapp entgangen (Rechtskurve, fuhr selbst rechts, das Gegenüber kam mir dann am Scheitelpunkt der Kurve entgegen).


----------



## Rüssel__ (1. Mai 2010)

Und vor allem nicht zu verkrampft auf dem Bike sitzen und auch den Lenker ganz locker in der Hand halten......

Laß einfach das Fahrrad unter Dir arbeiten und dann kannst ja immer ein stück mutiger werden..

Und der ein oder andere Sturz läßt sich halt oft einfach nicht vermeiden.

Rüssel


----------



## Streckenchef (1. Mai 2010)

das wichtigste: PC Hockerei durch Training ersetzen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fh13 (2. Mai 2010)

ich würd sagen das beste is wenn du dich langsam rantastest und dann siehste ja wie weit du gehen kannst


----------



## Locu (4. Mai 2010)

Ich würd sagen, auf jedenfall Handschuh und Knieschoner, Schotter stürze können einem schonmal die Hände kapputt machen wenn man keine trägt.


----------



## Iconoclast (7. Mai 2010)

genauso wie kopf/schulter/hüfte/elle... und alles andere was außerhalb vom körper liegt.................... -.-


----------



## Locu (7. Mai 2010)

Naja ich geh davon aus, das Helm obligatorisch ist. Und ich immer nur die Hände und Knie kaputt hab nach nem Schotter sturz. Bei mir rutsch aber auch immer das Vorderrad in den Kurven wech


----------



## Sonnenzombie (13. Mai 2010)

Also mittlerweile fahre ich Schotterstrecken/Schotterbergabstrecken mit viel weniger Bremskraft als zuvor. Und es klappt. Ich taste mich richtig schön rand und merke immer mehr, dass so ein Bike gar nicht so einfach ins rutschen kommt (was ich gut finde). 
Ich denke in 1-2 Monate hab ich noch ein besseres Gefühl was das Bike kann und was nicht.


----------



## mtbdude (16. Mai 2010)

Sonnenzombie schrieb:


> Also mittlerweile fahre ich Schotterstrecken/Schotterbergabstrecken mit viel weniger Bremskraft als zuvor. Und es klappt. Ich taste mich richtig schön rand und merke immer mehr, dass so ein Bike gar nicht so einfach ins rutschen kommt (was ich gut finde).
> Ich denke in 1-2 Monate hab ich noch ein besseres Gefühl was das Bike kann und was nicht.



Biken,biken,biken und noch ma biken.


----------



## Slyther28 (24. Mai 2010)

Bin auch nen Schisser fahre ja auch nicht so lange! Bin heute nen hohen steilen Berg runter und es hätte mich beinahe vom Rad geworfen bin froh als ich unten angekommen war!


----------



## Boltzer (25. Mai 2010)

@Sonnenzombie

Wenn der Weg so profiliert ist wie von Dir beschrieben, dann besteht, je nachdem wie hoch die Wölbung in der Mitte ist, akute Sturzgefahr beim Spurwechsel. Wenn Erhebungen (auch Äste, etc.) im spitzen Winkel gekreuzt werden müssen, unbedingt das Vorderrad anlupfen/drüberlupfen. Dann das Hinterrad nachziehen. Sonst im möglichst rechten Winkel drüberfahren. Richtiger Reifen und Luftdruck desselben können helfen, ohne Fahrtechnik bringt das aber wenig.


----------



## Frank-Helbig (25. Mai 2010)

Hallo,

ich darf kurz nachfragen:

Schotter oder Splitt ?

Wege mit Schotter kenne ich nur wenige, z.B. bei der Deisterpforte.

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Schotter
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gebrochene_Mineralstoffe

Viele Grüße
Frank

Nachtrag: Schotter ist wesentlich größer. Korngröße bis ca. 65 mm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## everywhere.local (25. Mai 2010)

helm auf, protektoren an und los gehts - so kann da eigentlich net sooo viel passieren (meistens jedenfalls  )

also wenn es, wie du sagst, eine wölbung / kuhle gibt, bist du schonmal sehr gut dran. 
die kannst du nämlich als kleinen anlieger nutzen, indem du innen fährst.
ansonsten ist am allerwichtigsten, dass die das vorderrad nicht ausreißt, dann hast du nämlich instant verschissen 
ansonsten locker bleiben und äußere kurbel nach unten.
dann langsam rantasten - du merkst dann schon, wenns dich bald nach außen trägt. dann geht zwar noch ein kleines bisschen, aber du wirst dann zwangsläufig driften ^^


----------



## octane1967 (25. Mai 2010)

Beim Endurofahren mit deutlich schwererem Gerät (525er KTM) ist mir insofern richtig der Knopf aufgegangen: Erst als ich angefangen habe, auf losem Untergrund den Lenker nur noch "ungefähr" zu führen und dem Vorderrad die Freiheit gelassen habe, sich seinen Weg in Grenzen selbst zu finden, ist das Fahren gleichzeitig schneller, kraftsparender und sicherer geworden.
Beim MTB ist es nicht ganz so schlimm, aber auch hier hilft schon mal lockere Lenkerhaltung. Du musst nicht in jedem Augenblick auf den Zentimeter genau deine Wunschlinie treffen, solange du dabei Gefahrenstellen und größere Hindernisse umschiffst.

Auf Rollsplit (geschotterte Waldstraßen etc.) hilft nur das Rantasten. Und dann entscheiden Ehrgeiz und Schmerzbereitschaft oder -vermeidung darüber, ob du jenseits deiner persönlichen Wohlfühl-Grenze weiter Gas gibst. Bremsen können sollte man ja ohnehin ...


----------



## Onkel Manuel (28. Mai 2010)

Da hilft nur Er-Fahrung. Ich merks ja bei mir selber, seit etwa 2 Jahren größtenteils Asphalt und mal leichte Waldwege lang, nix besonderes/aufregendes. Seitdem ich das GPS-Gerät habe, wage ich mich auch mal in unbekannte Gefilde. Neuer Wald, neues Glück - und gleich mal Waldwege mit Steigungen von über 20% gefunden. Raufzu hechelt man sich fast die Lunge raus und runter erreicht man nur durch die Schwerkraft locker 50-55km/h, da wird einem schon ganz anders... 

Mittlerweile bin ich da auch schon etwas lockerer geworden. Wichtig ist es eher, auf Hindernisse zu achten (Ast an Schuh bei 50km/h tut weh!) und es nicht zu übertreiben. Gestern z.B. waren die Waldwege noch sehr feucht vom Regen und ich bin da trotzdem teilweise mit knapp 50 Sachen runter, weil die Streckenführung schön flowig war und es überraschend viel Grip gab. Wenn man nicht jede Sekunde denkt "OMG, JETZT STÜRZE ICH GLEICH!!!!!!!!!einseinseinself", dann hockt man auch wesentlich entspannter aufm Rad...


----------



## Slyther28 (28. Mai 2010)

Mit 50 kmh durchn wald? Mhh... klingt für MICH eher unglaubwürdig. Weil selbst auf einer graden Straße nen Berg runter bei mir erreiche ich knapp 45 kmh und das find ich schon schnell... wenn ich mir das jetzt durch den Wald vorstelle! unmöglich!?! Aber wie gesagt bin halt noch Anfänger und empfinde es als unglaubwürdig.


----------



## tombrider (29. Mai 2010)

Slyther28 schrieb:


> Mit 50 kmh durchn wald? Mhh... klingt für MICH eher unglaubwürdig. Weil selbst auf einer graden Straße nen Berg runter bei mir erreiche ich knapp 45 kmh und das find ich schon schnell... wenn ich mir das jetzt durch den Wald vorstelle! unmöglich!?! Aber wie gesagt bin halt noch Anfänger und empfinde es als unglaubwürdig.



Das ist tatsächlich kein Problem. Wir haben hier um Göttingen genügend Trails, auf denen man 50 km/h erreichen kann, sogar mit einem Starrbike. Man sollte dabei aber wissen, daß ein Aufprall gegen einen Baum bei einer solchen Geschwindigkeit extreme Verletzungen verursacht.
Auf der Forststraße kann man hier mehr als 80 km/h erreichen. Bei leicht kurviger Schotterstraße sollte man da aber wirklich gut bremsen können!


----------



## Jobal (29. Mai 2010)

Slyther28 schrieb:


> Mit 50 kmh durchn wald? Mhh... klingt für MICH eher unglaubwürdig. Weil selbst auf einer graden Straße nen Berg runter bei mir erreiche ich knapp 45 kmh und das find ich schon schnell... wenn ich mir das jetzt durch den Wald vorstelle! unmöglich!?! Aber wie gesagt bin halt noch Anfänger und empfinde es als unglaubwürdig.



50km/h ist jetzt nicht sonderlich schnell, solange der Weg einsehbar ist, ist das auch sicherheitstechnisch keine Problem, da geht auch deutlich mehr.

Wenn Du auf einer geraden Straß bergrunter, ordentlich Gefälle vorausgesetzt, nur 45km/h erreichst hast Du ständig die Bremse gezogen, richtig?

Ciao Jobal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Onkel Manuel (29. Mai 2010)

Slyther28 schrieb:


> Mit 50 kmh durchn wald? Mhh... klingt für MICH eher unglaubwürdig.



Also auf nem relativ schlaglochfreien Wald-/Forst-Weg ist das kein Problem, geht sogar noch schneller. Der Motor nennt sich hier schlichtweg "Schwerkraft" bei Gefällen jenseits der 15%... 

Ach ja: Ne Biene mit etwa 55km/h gegen die Brille tut nen ziemlichen Schlag...


----------



## Onkel Manuel (29. Mai 2010)

Bei Gefällen zwischen 20 -30% und abbremsen-müssen-vor-der-Kurve kam heute das hier raus:  





Man kann da sicher auch um die 70km/h erreichen, aber das wär dann unvernünftig, weil a) zu kurvig und b) sieht man in den Kurven rein gar nix und c) ist bei der letzten Geraden ne T-Kreuzung - bremsen sollte man da schon noch können...  
Schade, daß vorher die Akkus vom GPS alle wurden, sonst hätte ich von dem Ritt noch einen Log präsentieren können... 


So sah mein Bike danach aus, alles schön vollgesprenkelt:


----------



## Frank-Helbig (29. Mai 2010)

Slyther28 schrieb:


> Mit 50 kmh durchn wald? [...]Aber wie gesagt bin halt noch Anfänger und empfinde es als unglaubwürdig.



guckst Du Youtube: Downhill Thale   (oder ähnliche Events)

z.B. hier: [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Nm7WC4RKmA"]YouTube- Helmcam in Thale Rosstrappen Downhill mit Marco & Stevn - Freeride 2009[/nomedia]

und nicht vergessen, auch beim runterfahren kräftig in die Pedale treten.


----------



## Kettenglied (29. Mai 2010)

@Onkel Manuel

Wieviel Geld hast du eigentlich in Spritzschutzteile investiert?


----------



## Onkel Manuel (29. Mai 2010)

So einiges, viel ausprobiert halt. Normal wäre am Vorderrad auch noch ein Chromoplastics P65, aber das hat mir ja mal ein Ast einfach abgerissen...


----------



## Slyther28 (30. Mai 2010)

Ja, ok! Die Bremse hab ich nicht die ganze Zeit gezogen, ist mein Berg wohl weit aus nicht sp steil wie deiner. Leb halt iner City...


----------



## -M-T-B- (31. Mai 2010)

Slyther28 schrieb:


> Mit 50 kmh durchn wald? Mhh... klingt für MICH eher unglaubwürdig. Weil selbst auf einer graden Straße nen Berg runter bei mir erreiche ich knapp 45 kmh und das find ich schon schnell... wenn ich mir das jetzt durch den Wald vorstelle! unmöglich!?! Aber wie gesagt bin halt noch Anfänger und empfinde es als unglaubwürdig.



Naja, also durch den Wald heißt nicht quer durch nen Ameisenhaufen und durchs Geholz..oder doch? 

Ne also über 50 Km/h bergab im Wald auf Schotter erreiche ich auch wenn`s bergab geht.  Mit diesen kleinen Bodenwelle (zum Ablaufen von Wasser?) da springt man echt so richtig..! 
Man muss eben mit voller Konzentration fahren, und klar sachte auf dem Hinterrad bremsen und mit Verstand.
Is ja klar, dass man in ner Kurve  und sieht sie auch noch so harmlos aus, mit Schotter nicht gerade ne Vollbremsung  mit Hinterrad hinlegen soll, geschweige denn Vorderrad.. 
Sonst geht`s gerade aus den Abhang runner oder man fliegt so richtig hinne.. Hab ich kein Bock zu. 

Man braucht einfach seinen "Popo-Meter" beim Fahren..^^

Apropos Brille, da muss ich mir mal was anschaffen für dunklere Tage..
Hab nur ne Uvex ausm Laden, da waren keine Wechselgläser dabei, obwohl die laut Uvex dazu gehören.
Aber damals hab ich noch net gebiked und daher net drauf geachtet..


----------



## Onkel Manuel (31. Mai 2010)

Hier mal mein Track von heute: 




*Click pic 4 big!*




*Click pic 4 big!*

Auf dem letzten Stück runter hat das GPS als Höchstgeschwindigkeit 66,2km/h gespeichert, ist leider nicht bei nem Track-Punkt dabei (wurde aller 70m gesetzt). Hat heute trotz des nasskalten Wetters irgendwie Laune gemacht, da die Schotterwege runterzuknallen. Und großartig Gedanken um den Grip hab ich mir auch nicht gemacht, es hat nur ganz selten mal gerutscht. Und volle Kanne die Vorderradbremse ziehen war auch kein Problem, bei 2 Bar Reifendruck gibts genügend Aufstandsfläche...  

Also wie man sieht: Alles nur Gewöhnungssache...


----------



## RaceKing (31. Mai 2010)

ich hab letztend mein highspeed mit 82 km/h erreicht  war dann aber doch auf asphalt 

zum thema schotterkurve:
http://www.bike-magazin.de/?p=2843

seit ich das einigermaßen draufhabe gibts keine probleme mehr. macht richtig laune diese technik, da is man richtig im flow 

man kann die kurven wesentlich schneller nehmen da man ein vielfaches mehr an grip aufbaut, damit fährt man natürlich auch sicherer


----------



## Onkel Manuel (31. Mai 2010)

RaceKing schrieb:


> zum thema schotterkurve:
> http://www.bike-magazin.de/?p=2843
> 
> seit ich das einigermaßen draufhabe gibts keine probleme mehr. macht richtig laune diese technik, da is man richtig im flow



*"Fehlerquellen: Ständig aufs Vorderrad schauen."*

Ja, mach ich leider auch noch zu oft, aber dann eher den Berg rauf... 
Die Kurven runterknallen hat hier aber insofern einen Nachteil, daß man absolut nix sieht. In einen anderen Radfahrer oder Auto reincrashen ist keine so prickelnde Aussicht...

Aber da sieht man es mal wieder: Bergrunter nach hinten lehnen ist nicht immer gut in Sachen Grip am Vorderrad. Da hilft wohl echt nur Übung und Rantasten an den Grenzbereich...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sonnenzombie (25. Juni 2010)

Hmm das mit dem immer nach vorne schauen und nicht aufs Vorderrad verstehe ich nicht. Ich muss doch sehen was DIREKT vor mir ist und nicht was in 20m, denn ob ich genau an diesem Punkt ankomme ist fraglich. Das ich direkt über den Punkt komme, den ich DIREKT vor mir sehe, ist da eher möglich. 

Also, wieso nach vorne schauen?


----------



## burn (25. Juni 2010)

Falsch, wenn direkt vor deinem Vorderrad was passiert kannst du es ehh nicht mehr aendern 

Entweder du hast es schon vorher gesehen oder halt nicht.


----------



## Sonnenzombie (25. Juni 2010)

burn schrieb:


> Falsch, wenn direkt vor deinem Vorderrad was passiert kannst du es ehh nicht mehr aendern
> 
> Entweder du hast es schon vorher gesehen oder halt nicht.



Falsch, ich kann bremsen, vom Rad absteigen und im schlimmsten Fall um das Hindernis herumschieben


----------



## jan84 (25. Juni 2010)

direkt vor dem Rad ist ja auch relativ. Bei 5 km/h sind das 1-2 Meter bei 40km/h sinds dann halt 20 Meter...


----------



## LB-Biker (25. Juni 2010)

Sonnenzombie schrieb:


> Falsch, ich kann bremsen, vom Rad absteigen und im schlimmsten Fall um das Hindernis herumschieben



Nein, es ist schon richtig, dass man nach vorne schaut.
Ich will sehen, wie du in 2 Metern von 40 auf 0 kommst...

Wenn das bis jetzt bei dir geklappt hat, heißt das, dass du mit ca. 6 kmh den Berg runterfährst, anders gehts nicht.


Edit: *******, mit nem Controller dauert schreiben einfach ewig


----------



## RaceKing (26. Juni 2010)

richtig, je schneller man fährt desto vorrausschauender muss man fahren. ist ja klar das man bei 40 km/h schneller reagieren muss als bei 10 km/h. 

und mit der geschwindigkeit sollte man es natürlich nicht übertreiben  immer nur so schnell fahren wie es die bedingungen zulassen!


----------



## LB-Biker (26. Juni 2010)

RaceKing schrieb:


> immer nur so schnell fahren wie es die bedingungen zulassen!



Bikerspruch:
Heize nur so schnell wie dein Schutzengel fliegen kann!


----------

